# DIVX konvertieren zum brennen



## Thorsten (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen: ich möchte DIVX-Filme auf DVD brennen. Abgespielt werden sie auf einen  DVD-Player der DIVX-Formate nicht erkennt. Soll ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für jemand in Afrika  sein und die sind noch nicht so weit.
So, ein Film ist knapp 700 MB groß und wenn ich mit Nero auf DVD-Video klicke, dann wird der DIVX-Filme in mpeg oder vob konvertiert, gell? Brennt er mir dann die volle 4,5 GB voll, oder kann ich auch 3x 700 MB große Dateien brennen? Oder vielleicht mit ConvertXtoDVD erst konvertieren und dann  brennen?
Danke!

Thorsten


----------



## axn (8. Dezember 2006)

Du musst das Material vorher konvertieren. Nero macht das zumindest im Video-DVD-brennen Dialog nicht.. Im Mpeg2 Format passen dann in Abhängigkeit zur Datenrate um die 2 Stunden Video auf eine DVD..

mfg

axn


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2006)

Wenn Dein Player Mpeg4 unterstuetzt kannst Du die Filme auch in dem Format lassen, wenn Du halt nicht unbedingt DVD-Format haben musst/willst. Du solltest aber sicherstellen, dass ein unterstuetzter Mpeg4-Codec genutzt wird. Mein Player z.B. kann die Microsoft Mpeg4-Codecs nicht. DivX3, DivX5 und XviD sind kein Problem.
Allgemein wuerde ich dann auch zum freien Codec XviD raten, welcher auch qualitativ wirklich gut ist.

Ansonsten, falls Du wirklich einen DVD-Film haben willst kann ich Dir DVD2SVCD empfehlen. Dies ist kostenlos und kann auch mehr als nur DVDs in SVCDs konvertieren, unter anderem wird auch AVI zu DVD unterstuetzt.

Nachtrag: Hab grad erst den Hinweis gesehen, dass der Player kein Mpeg4 kann. Dementsprechend ist der erste Teil meines Posts eher als allgemeine Info zum Thema Mpeg auf DVD-Playern zu sehen.


----------

